# just love this song ,you younger people missed a lot



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Written by John Deacon if I remember right. One of the worst songs queen ever released IMHO.


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

spitfire said:


> Written by John Deacon if I remember right. One of the worst songs queen ever released IMHO.


Have to agree...if you want a good Queen 'B' side listen to '39 (your my best friend 'A' side):thumb:


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

I like queen but not that queen....lol


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

markc said:


> Have to agree...if you want a good Queen 'B' side listen to '39 (your my best friend 'A' side):thumb:


Couldn't agree more however, '39 should have been an A-Side. I'm not a Queen fan at all and ironically their "outstanding" track for me doesn't feature Mercury, other than minor b vox!


----------

